# • swell.gr • Audi TTs Bouncer Enhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Another german roadster visited "Swell " to get an Enhancement/ Protection service.
This time it was a 4-year old, white Audi TTs cabriolet.


















The owner takes really good care of the car, and in general she was in a very good condition, with a little spiderweb from washing and the occasional RIDS that spoilt the finish. Our goal was to reinstate the finish to such levels, so that the white color will shine better than new.


























As always we begin with claying and the necessary thickness measurements.





































In order to proceed with the correction, I needed to find the right combo that works on the specific clear/vehicle.
A couple of trials later, I realized that the Menzerna PO85RD 3.02 combined with the Lake Country - Constant Pressure Orange Light Cut pad was giving me the needed correction levels.










Despite the extreme ambient temperatures, the correction went on as expected as far as time is concerned.

Here are some 50/50 shots. This is a really difficult color to shoot and depict the actual state of the paint.



























































































Just received the Dodo Juice Supernatural Midi Microfibre DA cutting pads, so it was a great opportunity to try and test them on the painted plastic panels of the vehicle (bumpers, rear spoiler and door). I was left with a totally positive impression, especially when comparing them with other brands I've tried. It remains to be seen, how they stand up against time.










On to the before/after shots.







































































































For the final gloss, finessing was done with Μenzerna SF4000 and a finishing pad on the rotary. Afterwards, it was time to take care of the trims, tyres, wheels, exhaust pipes and glasses.
For the very few trims on the mask and the sink I trusted Britemax Rubber Max, whereas for the tyres my choice was Angelwaχ Elixir.
Zaino CS was selected to seal the wheels after cleaning them. Britemax Metal Twins were chosen for shiny exhausts as always.
Finally, the glasses were treated with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant after cleaning.

Paintwork was wiped down with IPA, then the first protection stage followed with 3 Zaino Z2 layers activated with ZFX. This was left to cure for 45-60 minutes before wiping down with the help of Z6 QD (in-between layers).

As always, the results after using Zaino are fantastic.... but I didn't stop there.

It was time for *Bouncer's - Sherbet Fizz Swell Edition* to lie down over TT's voluptuous curves.










When you open the lid, intense fragrances flood your nostrils, and you get this urge to eat it!!! Soft textured and oily, this wax is best applied one panel at a time then wiped down.





































When all the work was completed, it was time to move outside to the light....





















































































































































































Know what? Whites do shine, and a lot that is 

Thank you all, for reading this far! Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.

mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike in an excellent roadster
Congrats mate!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

BRILLIANT work Mike as always :argie:

Faysal


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Mike - i applied Bouncers Sherbet Fizz to a brand new white Nissan Juke last week and the shine was amazing! I love that wax!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb job mate! :thumb:
TT looks fantastic!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Amazing work Mike, 
The TTs find his lost Shine again!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one Mike, car looking alot better now


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Brilliant work, finish and car!
Dear Santa, please bring me one of those for christmas!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome work as always:thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

very nice,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top notch as always Mike lovely work loving the TT


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work mike, and REALLY good polish and pad combo choice


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great looking finish, another happy Swell customer added in the long list.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Ecellente !:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Very, very sweet. Great results. Love the car as well.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking great bud.


----------

